

The Reverse Polish Notation - lucienZGB
http://monsieurlu.github.com/2011/Reverse-polish-notation/

======
andymoe
I'm having flashbacks to early 2000's and writing repots for a portfolio
management system called Advent Axys. This thing they call replang has a RPN
syntax and it can make any hardened perl programmer cry. The scary thing is
Advent is still a top vendor of portfolio management software for the private
client business and also a whole range of other systems for money management
of various types. Oh yeah, and replang is still in wide use. Anyone want to do
a financial services software startup...

<http://www.advent.com/solutions/by-product/axys>

